

A tale of two clusters: Mesos and YARN - datascientist
http://radar.oreilly.com/2015/02/a-tale-of-two-clusters-mesos-and-yarn.html

======
presspot
Also related: [http://mesosphere.com/2015/02/11/yarn-on-mesos-big-
data/](http://mesosphere.com/2015/02/11/yarn-on-mesos-big-data/)

------
nivertech
so it's either

    
    
        Hadoop on Miryad on YARN on Mesos

vs just

    
    
        Spark on Mesos
    ?

